# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Practise Russian

## LilyK

Hello everyone!
My name is Lily, I'm 24. I live in Moscow. Russian is my native language and I'd like to find penpals from other countries. If you study Russian and need some help with it, I'll be glad to help - whether it's grammar or vocabulary, and of course we can just discuss any topic you like  :: 
I speak English, some Italian and the tiniest bit of German.
If you are interested, PM or mail me to liliekirz(at)gmail(dot)com. E-mail is preferable.
I'm available on FB, VK and Whatsapp.

----------


## Lampada

Could you please state your rates for your help with Russian unless it's free?  
Without clarification your post will be removed. 
See Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)

----------


## LilyK

It's absolutely free

----------

